# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Το τραγούδι των ιθαγενών  εκτροφής και η εκπαίδευση τους >  Το τραγούδι της καρδερίνας major.

## οδυσσέας

εδω θα βαλω μερικα βιντεο με το τραγουδι της καρδερινας μειτζορ.

----------


## οδυσσέας

τα καλυτερα που βρηκα ειναι αυτα. ευχομαι να υπαρξουν και αλλα.

----------

